
Senators are shocked that Equifax was just awarded a federal contract - nicolashahn
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/04/news/equifax-irs-contract-senate-response/index.html
======
dv_dt
And the contract was awarded in a no-bid win.

[http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-equifax-
senate-2017100...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-equifax-
senate-20171004-story.html)

------
AndrewKemendo
I've long said that the FAR [1] is the biggest threat to national security.
Things like this are exemplary of how broken the acquisitions system is in the
USG.

[1][https://www.acquisition.gov/browsefar](https://www.acquisition.gov/browsefar)

